# Transmission Problem…HELP!!!



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

Done a 400 miles round journey today to PW Pro and back and the car didn't miss a beat. Got back home and had to park outside for a while as my drive was blocked. Just started the car up now to move it inside and it will not go into reverse!!! 

An error flashes up saying:

T/M System Malfunction - Visit Dealer.

When driving forward, the car will only go into 2nd & 4th gear????? It does not allow me to change manually. 

I went for a short drive hoping it will sort itself out, the car just jumps from 2nd to 4th and vice versa!!!

A little worried now!

Has anyone have any experience of this??????


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds like a solenoid problem.

Do you have a Cobb or ecutek cable to get the fault codes?

If not this thread (http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/166039-gearbox-problem.html) tells you how to check without one.

Once you know the fault codes you'll have a better idea what's going on.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a Cobb 006.

Is the solenoid a major issue?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Not had it happen to me (touch wood!) but from what I've seen on here over the years it's not a big problem. I believe it's basically open the box up, clean solenoids and then replace the fluid.

I just had updated magnets fitted in mine when I had the fluid changed at the 36 month service to try and help prevent this sort of thing from happening.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If you have a NIS006, read the codes, post them here then clear them.

If you're running LC5 rather than the original LC2 my guess is you'll have a P283C (Shift fork C)

You'll get a different code wth LC2 (cant remember what code off the top of me head).

Most common cause is a sticky solenoid (which moves the fork into either 1st or Reverse) but it can also mean an issue with the shift fork itself or even the synchro ring which selects the gear.

My advice is to clear the codes, then see how it drives for a while. If it happens again, speak with SVM/Litchfield for assistance.

I can also highly recommend a pal of mine up here in Liverpool who fixes GR6s all the time.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> If you have a NIS006, read the codes, post them here then clear them.
> 
> If you're running LC5 rather than the original LC2 my guess is you'll have a P283C (Shift fork C)
> 
> ...


I was hoping to hear from you CC 

I was running LC6 tcm software but I believe SVM changed it to LC4 when carrying out the 650R conversion.

I will get the Cobb onto it in the morning and put the codes up. 

Will it be worth reflashing the tcm software?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd just go outside now, read the codes, then clear them. 

I'll take a guess that your car was on a slight incline, bonnet higher than boot when it happened.....


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> I'd just go outside now, read the codes, then clear them.
> 
> I'll take a guess that your car was on a slight incline, bonnet higher than boot when it happened.....


Ok… going out now. (Otherwise will not be able to sleep)

Was on a slight decline, very slight. Boot slightly higher than bonnet.

Will be back with codes in a moment


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Right***8230;

I'm feeling 70% happier!!!!

Plugged in the COBB and got the following fault code:

TRANS
P284B

Reset the ecu to clear codes and then fired the car up. No error message, and the car now happily goes into 1st gear! Can also now change from Auto to Manual from touching the paddle. Tried reverse and it now looks good. Went into reverse, I reversed back a couple of metres and went forward again - things seem normal!!!

Has this fixed the problem? Or is there an underlying issue that will result in this happening again???


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Shift fork C code.

Means the fork used to select 1st and reverse didnt achieve its correct position when asked to move by the TCM.

90%+ of these issues are caused by a sticking solenoid but can mean a deformed shift fork or damaged synchro selector ring.

I'd see how the trans performs over the next few weeks and see if it happens again.

If it does the first job is to remove the valve body from the trans (fairly simple job as it sits underneath the trans - no need to drop the whole trans) and clean it.

If that doesnt solve it it will mean dropping the trans and checking the fork and the synchro.

At this stage I wouldnt worry, just see how things go.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Shift fork C code.
> 
> Means the fork used to select 1st and reverse didnt achieve its correct position when asked to move by the TCM.
> 
> ...


Massive thank you CC - GT-R Legend!!! :smokin:

I hope this will be the first & last I ever see of that error. However - should this happen again, I will be back on here looking for a dummies guide on how to locate, remove and clean the valve body. 

Thanks again mate


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

It's great to have knowledgeable guys on hand to help.... Good on you charles


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Takamo said:


> It's great to have knowledgeable guys on hand to help.... Good on you charles


Absolutely!

I purchased a GTR never knowing that this forum existed! I have now kept my GTR and fallen in love with it because this forum exists! 

The help, advice & knowledge on here is immense. Its just great being able to jump on here with a problem and get answers and advice straight away!!! 

Would hate to think what I would go through if I obided by the error message 'VISIT DEALER'!!!!!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Would hate to think what I would go through if I obided by the error message 'VISIT DEALER'!!!!!


Well just to set the outline of the scene it would have included, but not have been limited too, removing your trousers, bending over the reception desk and liberally applying KY kelly to your rear end


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> Well just to set the outline of the scene it would have included, but not have been limited too, removing your trousers, bending over the reception desk and liberally applying KY kelly to your rear end


Lol!!!

Thank god for this forum and the independants I say!!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate I had the very same a few months back. As already stated mine turned out to be a dirty solenoid!

Sly sorted me out in a couple of hours and all is good again


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Mate I had the very same a few months back. As already stated mine turned out to be a dirty solenoid!
> 
> Sly sorted me out in a couple of hours and all is good again


Thats good to hear. I'm hoping I wont see this error again, but if I do… what sort of cost is associated with cleaning the solenoid???


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Glad to hear its ok. Fingers crossed it doesn't recur.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Glad to hear its ok. Fingers crossed it doesn't recur.


Definately hope not.

I will be taking it easy for the next few trips before I feel comfortable giving it the beans again


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Thats good to hear. I'm hoping I wont see this error again, but if I do… what sort of cost is associated with cleaning the solenoid???


Mate think he charged me an hours labour and for new oil. Might of been two hours I'd have to check but I was with him and it didn't take long at all.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


saucyboy said:


> Mate think he charged me an hours labour and for new oil. Might of been two hours I'd have to check but I was with him and it didn't take long at all.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> Well just to set the outline of the scene it would have included, but not have been limited too, removing your trousers, bending over the reception desk and liberally applying KY kelly to your rear end


You must have a posh dealer, most just spit on it and class that as foreplay:sadwavey:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

oh dear rocky all of this so i could give your rear end a good seeing too !!

glad you sorted it and couldn't agree more the knowledge and camaraderie of the forum / club is fantastic to see


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

pwpro said:


> oh dear rocky all of this so i could give your rear end a good seeing too !!
> 
> glad you sorted it and couldn't agree more the knowledge and camaraderie of the forum / club is fantastic to see


Here Here!!.... Well said:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

pwpro said:


> oh dear rocky all of this so i could give your rear end a good seeing too !!
> 
> glad you sorted it and couldn't agree more the knowledge and camaraderie of the forum / club is fantastic to see


Thanks Paul... Thanks for rubbing my backside clean but now I have a problem that you probably cannot help with with???

You don't repair gearboxes do you???


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Shift fork C code.
> 
> Means the fork used to select 1st and reverse didnt achieve its correct position when asked to move by the TCM.
> 
> ...


Just to update...

I had a decent sleep last night knowing that CC had helped me resolve the issue.

Fired up the car this morning and the same error code came flashing back up!!!! 

Again, no 1st gear to move forward and reverse didnt engage so the R kept flashing!!!

Followed the same procedure again as last night with the COBB, cleared the same error code and we are back to life again. Have driven about 15 minutes to work (very gently) and it seems fine???? 

Any idea's????


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

mate - try calling an indy to prevent any further issues


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Had this occur and ended up being a new gearbox for me. Can't find thread for some reason as can't see back past 2013. Basically I had the same symptoms. Car drove fine never missed a beat, put it in reverse and nothing, did it again and nothing just rev'd up. Warning light came on and it did this basically.

Eml issue - YouTube

Kept flashing up with the same error (and showed same fault code).

However the car generally at this point seemed to still remain and drive fine (slower changes on gears).

I took car to Nissan who cleared the fault codes (like you did yesterday) and the fault cleared. I then drove the car back home 12 miles, put it through the motions of hard driving and it performed perfect.

Got back home, same scenario put it in reverse and same thing occurred. Only this time the fault was permanent, the same error code you've got appeared along with another and similar to you I only had 1st & 3rd and was limited to around 2,400rpm and couldn't go over 25mph - 30mph.

It went back to Nissan who again cleared codes and decided on clutch learn.

Now this sort of failed and on inspection inside the box there was metal in the oil everywhere it would appear a shift fork had bent, got stuck, snapped, chewed bits off etc. I was then left with a gearbox with no oil in it chewed up and covered in loose metal. 

Queue 12+ weeks of everyone blaming everyone and solicitors prior to a resolution of a new box. It was never known whether the clutch learn killed my box or whether the box was already dead but what I do know is the noises it made on that clutch learn were horrid.

My advise from similar situation would be 'trailer' it to a INDY have them inspect the box prior to anything like a clutch learn. My thoughts were solenoid issue was potentially all that was wrong with mine and the course of action made things explode basically.

Fingers crosses it's something simple for you! 

I'm sorry if this scares you more, but it's more just trying to advise from my situation what 'not to do'.

If it's solenoid issue it'll be piece of cake to fix anyway. The newer boxes come with a revised change so although it'll be an 'uprated / improved' part in my opinion it's really a change due to a 'faulty part'.

On the US forums several people made claims that the MY09 - MY10 solenoids will fail within 40k on around 25% of GT-R's at the time I highlighted lots of bits I found with a statement of only time will tell I guess as most GT-Rs are under 40k.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Had this occur and ended up being a new gearbox for me. Can't find thread for some reason as can't see back past 2013. Basically I had the same symptoms. Car drove fine never missed a beat, put it in reverse and nothing, did it again and nothing just rev'd up. Warning light came on and it did this basically.
> 
> Eml issue - YouTube
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Andy - very useful.

Feeling a little nervous now.... I am currently driving the car as since this morning it seems fine. Your advice would be to stop and trailer to SVM or like?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Well my issue was never really diagnosed to the extent of whether the damage occurred because I drove it back to Nissan and shouldn't of driven it, whether it was the clutch learn, whether it was simply a ticking-time bomb and going to fail regardless. 

All I know is if I could of turned the clock back I'd have had it trailered somewhere and the solenoid fix done and seen if that resolved the issues.

As said my symptoms were the same.

24th June last year I put



EAndy said:


> I think I'll give Litchfields a call in the morning to see what they suggest, the car itself drives without issue had no problems selecting gears previously or when I take it out for a run now?


So after my original 'warning' the car didn't seem to bad it ran fine just likes yours. Then sh*t hit the fan.

Fingers crossed yours isn't anything like my issue and it's something really simple but from a personal point of view if I had the same thing happen again to my GT-R I'd be getting Greenflag to collect and take it to my specified INDY for them to look at before I did potentially more damage and more so peace of mind.

I lost my car for over 12 weeks, spent I reckon 100+ hours on the phone, endless e-mails, solicitor letters, the stress was ridiculous as I had serious illness at the time as well and I could of potentially resolved it with it being trailered away at the start.


----------



## Nismostune (Jun 25, 2009)

Man that's sad to hear....

The more fancy and gimmick filled a car gets the more there are things to go wrong and when they do, it's a chore to figure out let alone fix it!

+ To get it towed to the shop. Problems rarely fix themselves so it'll either keep coming back or get worse!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

G2GUV said:


> Thanks for sharing Andy - very useful.
> 
> Feeling a little nervous now.... I am currently driving the car as since this morning it seems fine. Your advice would be to stop and trailer to SVM or like?


Okay imho the potential issues with your trans are as follows:

Sticking solenoid - 80-90%

Bent shift fork or chewed synchro ring - 10% ish

A little quick MSPaint doodah..




So like I said last night buddy, if this issue repeats its a good idea to carry your Cobb with you in the car and book in with an Indy to have the valve body removed, flushed and replaced with new fluid. 

Then if things continue, it deffo is a trans drop time to inspect the shift fork and synchro ring for damage. Yes there has been a few but many more dirty stuck solenoid issues.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Okay imho the potential issues with your trans are as follows:
> 
> Sticking solenoid - 80-90%
> 
> ...


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Thank you CC...

Am currently in talks with Amar (SVM) and will be getting the car there for a solenoid clean and transmission fluid change. Hope all goes well from there....


----------



## dan4182uk (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread has been a useful eye opener. 

Hope the clean and fluid change do the biz.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

dan4182uk said:


> This thread has been a useful eye opener.
> 
> Hope the clean and fluid change do the biz.


Hope so too.

Its having the support of the likes of CC that gives me hope! Normally an issue like this would put me straight off a car! I sold my Gallardo Spyder because it made a tappering high pitched sound for about 5 minutes once!!! 

Trouble is, I just love the GTR toooo much. I just want to get to the bottom of this issue and start enjoying it again.

Its been driving perfect all day today, but i have been too scared to put my foot down!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

It'll be fine fella. I know I panicked when the error first come up on mine the night before the runway day in Wales. Reset the fault code and did over 180mph the next day 12 times with no issues :chuckle: then another 1000 miles before it did it again.

Upon the second time I booked it in and the quick solenoid clean sorted the problem. Super smooth now :bowdown1:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Be good to get litchfields opinion on this?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Be good to get litchfields opinion on this?


Definately. Any independant's experience would be good.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> It'll be fine fella. I know I panicked when the error first come up on mine the night before the runway day in Wales. Reset the fault code and did over 180mph the next day 12 times with no issues :chuckle: then another 1000 miles before it did it again.
> 
> Upon the second time I booked it in and the quick solenoid clean sorted the problem. Super smooth now :bowdown1:


Cheers Saucy - deffo reassuring!

Do you know if the sump had to be removed to clean the solenoid???


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

SVM will sort it out for you mate....think if your worried about it they can arrange to come and collect the car for you. Might be the best option just to be safe....


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

What mileage is your transmission at?
There are a few common issues that do account for the vast majority of issues. A snapped shift fork would not usually cause an intermittent problem, I would think it's either the synchro stops snapping off and now and again jamming the gear and stopping it from shifting, or the shift pack basically not being able to read where the sensor is on that sol. Either a simple clean up job (plus adding the correct items to stop further damage) or maybe you have wear on the shift pistons allowing the sol to rotate and the magnet going out of range of the sensor (fixable with a set of piston clips).
Drop the trans pan and see what bits are or are not in there.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Great thread and as echoed earlier this is why this forum is so great!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Cheers Saucy - deffo reassuring!
> 
> Do you know if the sump had to be removed to clean the solenoid???


Yes mate, doesn't take long at all and easily accessed. Solenoid pack is just behind it. 

Wha happens is that ver small filings from the gears (normal lol) drop down over the solenoids on their way to the sump magnet. However the solenoid pack is slightly magnetised so the rubbish sticks to them. Only takes a small amount to cause the issue described mate.

Basic description soz, as typing from phone and it's playing up lol

Once sump is off mate gear set can be checked. That's the moment of truth. Mine wa prefect a my mind was put at ease ; )


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Yes mate, doesn't take long at all and easily accessed. Solenoid pack is just behind it.
> 
> Wha happens is that ver small filings from the gears (normal lol) drop down over the solenoids on their way to the sump magnet. However the solenoid pack is slightly magnetised so the rubbish sticks to them. Only takes a small amount to cause the issue described mate.
> 
> ...


So finding metal filings in the sump/oil is NOT a sign of disaster????

Now I'm really confused!!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol, they are absolutely tiny mate as in like a sludge. Totally normal and the reason why we have magnets in the sump ; )


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hmmm Wondering whether to get my solenoids cleaned and Litchfield change the clips I believe, its about £500 all in. I am there in three weeks for the bell housing.

Any thoughts? I could do that, or maybe go for their warranty which covers it


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Lol, they are absolutely tiny mate as in like a sludge. Totally normal and the reason why we have magnets in the sump ; )


Glad this has been brought to my attention...

I was led to believe by one of the Indy's that if there is anything of the sort in the oil then there is trouble!!! 

So I think I will be requesting just a solenoid clean up and tranny oil change for the moment as going by Saucy's experience - this should sort it!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Not just me matey, there's a few of us on here that have had the same.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Hmmm Wondering whether to get my solenoids cleaned and Litchfield change the clips I believe, its about £500 all in. I am there in three weeks for the bell housing.
> 
> Any thoughts? I could do that, or maybe go for their warranty which covers it


Right I can type better now as I'm home lol. Keyboard on latest phone update is pants!!

If your talking about doing the Circlips fella I think they are a little more than that. Thinking around the £1500 mark all in but could be wrong??

I'd say a regular clean out is certainly worth it. I'm led to believe there's a couple of issues that can lead to the dirty solenoid issue. Firstly when you have a tranny oil change the very last dregs get stuck in there due to the sump design. The second issue is what I explained earlier. Basically rubbish from the gear set and clutches has to go passed the solenoids before getting to the pan/magnet. The solenoids are obviously electrified and as such have some magnetism. So the rubbish sticks to them like glue. It really only takes a very small amount to get in the sleeve of the solenoid to cause a problem. Seriously there was hardly any on mine but it caused the fault code mentioned. Spoke to an Indy about getting a stronger magnet in the pan but due to the above design issue it's a pointless exercise. 

So I'm personally going to have it cleaned out properly every 2nd year. Such a quick minor job that will ensure your box is healthy and clean 

Just to clear the metal filing thing up for the OP. Mate they are so small it's unreal. If you were to put it between your fingers it would just smudge away. All cars get this not just GTRs. You can't expect metal against metal components not to cause some debris. You are very right regarding proper metal filings being a problem but what was in mine and hopefully in yours is nothing.

Sly checked every tooth, I was there and bricking it lol, and they were perfect :clap:

Best of luck mate and keep us posted.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

It isnt the circlips which need doing it is the piston clips which is a completly different thing. I had these done recently at litchfields as mine was slow selecting first and reverse(indicator flashing).
It is quite an easy job and Iain showed me where the selector fork is not engaging properly with the piston and the clips keep it in place so the fork engages smoothly. Something like that anyway!
My solenoids also had swarf stuck to them which was cleaned up and also uprated magnets are fitted to collect the debris.

Trans fluid also has to be dropped.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes I was referring to the piston clips not circlips


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Yes I was referring to the piston clips not circlips


Doh, makes sense now, my bad lol. In that case then, yeah defo a good idea ; ) got circlips on the brain as that's probably what ill do when giving its next clean out.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I am thinking of just going for the litchfield warranty to tbh


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

saucyboy said:


> Doh, makes sense now, my bad lol. In that case then, yeah defo a good idea ; ) got circlips on the brain as that's probably what ill do when giving its next clean out.


+ 1

Circlips is a no-brainer if the box is open


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

G2GUV, any update on this mate?

Very useful thread, maybe I should have had the solenoid cleaned at the weekend at Litchfields! Gearbox oil change it due at next service so will get it done then for sure.

Some have suggested clutch basket as a potential reason that gives similar symptoms? Can anyone shed some info on this? CC where are you


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Right***8230;

Its been a long wait, the car has been driven on and off over the last couple of weeks and it hasnt missed a beat! 

Judgement day is tomorrow!!! I'm booked in with SVM tomorrow morning for G1 service and am getting the solenoid cleaned out aswell as replacing the tranny oil!

Lets hope that there are no nasty surprises***8230;which I highly doubt as the car is running fine atm!

160 mile journey in the morning, lets hope its a smooth one! 

I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Right***8230;
> 
> Its been a long wait, the car has been driven on and off over the last couple of weeks and it hasnt missed a beat!
> 
> ...


Mines gone to Middlehurst today with this exact same issue, they will start looking at it tomorrow, i have a Middlehurst warranty though. Will be interesting to find out the diagnosis and fix of yours.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok...

Here goes...

I drove around 160 miles to SVM this morning for a service at the same time as getting my transmission problem checked! Car drove there fine - no error codes and nothing abnormal!

Service was completed this morning, and then the gearbox pan opened to inspect for any obvious damage before the solenoid went through the cleaning/flushing process.
there were a few (not many) tiny pieces of metal filings hanging about around the solenoid. They were described as filings from the synchro teeth. No real big issue to be worried about. So SVM put the solenoid pack through their cleaning process and treated the transmission to new fresh oil - followed by a clutch learn.

The result - WOW!!!! I cannot ever recall my car changing gear so smoothly ever before!!!! I have driven back the same distance (160 miles) which was a mixture of Auto and Manual along with traffic stop starts as well. I managed to convince myself that the time was now right again to give it some serious beans (I was too scared from the gearbox error before) and the car flew through all the gears like silk!

So far...so good! I will update again should the error come back to haunt me...but I hope I never see it again!!!

I would highly recommend everyone goes through this process at least every couple of years if not every year! Why wait for the problem to be flagged up for the sake of a couple of hours of labour???

The difference in the gear change is massive!!! Day & night IMO...

Massive thank you to CC, Saucyboy and all you others that advised me through my dilema. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Ok...
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> ...


Thats really good to hear  Nice job, mines currently in process of go ahead from warranty to carry this work out, glad to see it has a profound effect, thanks for updating us


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

No problems at all fella  really glad you got it sorted so easily, makes a massive difference ; ) 

Enjoy and stay safe mate


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Let's hope it stays that way!


Fingers will be remaining crossed mate!!!

Really don't want to be facing major gearbox issues!!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Great news :thumbsup:


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Great news, hope it stays sorted for you

Some great info in this thread, I'll be getting the same clean out done to mine at next service


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

It is back!!!!!

P284b!!!! :bawling:

Transmission error flashes up today as I parked up!!! I wasnt overly concerned since I thought I would just reset it like I did last time and just get the solenoid pack cleaned up again like last time!!!

BUT - now I have moved from COBB to Ecutek, things aren't that easy anymore! I had never plugged my laptop into the car before today so I had a lot of learning to do!!! 

Finally found the code P284B and cleared it! As soon as I fire the car up it fails the TM check! No first gear or reverse!!! 

I now believe that my shiftfork is STUCK!!! Or could it be that I am not clearing the code correctly???

Amar is on the case from SVM - poor bloke had a massive headache from me today!!! 

Why does this happen? How could I have got the shift fork stuck or bent??? My car has NEVER been launched before or been on a track!!! Only fast road driving!

Are these shiftforks a big job???? uke:


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

There is a few scenarios for your issue here, simply a piece of debris getting wedged there will cause this issue... Drop the trans pan and sol pack, give the selector sleeve a tap, let the debris release out of the way, make sure it shifts by hand, put it all back together and carry on. Seen this quite a few times now!!! Annoying but a simple cheap fix. Also had this exact issue however, then when the trans cools down magically releases and is all ok again.
However, I believe there is a serious issue with the shift forks either bending/flexing and also an issue with the stock roller ball bearings used on the fork allowing too much play in the shift movement and easy to trigger a missed shift. I'll have replacement stronger, zero flex with a more 'accurate' bearing available shortly (being made as we speak!) Which should alleviate a lot of these issues also and provide a much firmer, solid shift too.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> It is back!!!!!
> 
> P284b!!!! :bawling:
> 
> ...


****** annoying for you, how many miles has the car done since the last issue?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> ****** annoying for you, how many miles has the car done since the last issue?


About 1000 miles I woukd say. :nervous:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

ACspeedtech said:


> There is a few scenarios for your issue here, simply a piece of debris getting wedged there will cause this issue... Drop the trans pan and sol pack, give the selector sleeve a tap, let the debris release out of the way, make sure it shifts by hand, put it all back together and carry on. Seen this quite a few times now!!! Annoying but a simple cheap fix. Also had this exact issue however, then when the trans cools down magically releases and is all ok again.
> However, I believe there is a serious issue with the shift forks either bending/flexing and also an issue with the stock roller ball bearings used on the fork allowing too much play in the shift movement and easy to trigger a missed shift. I'll have replacement stronger, zero flex with a more 'accurate' bearing available shortly (being made as we speak!) Which should alleviate a lot of these issues also and provide a much firmer, solid shift too.




Thank you so much for the explanation. Obviously I am hoping that its just a bit of debris and all will be ok with a simple clean? 

Why are all respectable/trustworthy independants - like yourselves, so far away from London????? Or am I missing someone obvious in and around my area???

Also, would it be possible for you to give me an indication of costs please? For just a cleanout, and if the fork is bent/broken and needs replacing. You can PM if you like.

Thanks once again.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

No problem, they're not the magical unknown transmission that they used to be anymore 

Any of my customers in the London area who suddenly need somewhere a bit more 'local' and can't make the trek 'oop north' I send to speak with [email protected] Motorsport. We cover the north/south thing between us 

I'll drop you a pm with costings Sir.

Cheers!
Andy


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Sly is also just in Kent mate, Rochester. A lot of us London/southeast boys go to him


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Just drove the car back from my office to my house as SVM are on the way to pick it up! Will only select 2nd and 4th gear and stay in auto! Only possible to do about 25mph in 2nd gear and then it jumps to 4th with no power at all. 

Needless to say - I was very gentle with it. Lets hope that theres just some debris stuck around the fork as most ofyou have suggested. 

I will keep you all updated as soon as I know more.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Same as what I had then.

It's a long read my story but it's found here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164424-engine-system-malfunction-visit-dealer-3.html



> Long story short reset all and fault remains. Only now I only have 1st, 3rd and 5th gears. Limp mode and limited to 30mph.
> 
> The original fault code relates to a broken fork.


Anyway my shift fork has indeed got stuck and broke and when the box was looked at chunks of metal were everywhere.

I ended up with solicitors and various which eventually around 3 months later resulted in me getting a DBA box for my car. 

When mine failed I'd never launched the car, hadn't really driven it that hard in terms of what you'd expect for a GT-R as in no track days, no high temps.

When it went I was reversing onto my drive like 2-3mph when to go forward and boom... it went.


----------



## newbi (Sep 16, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Just drove the car back from my office to my house as SVM are on the way to pick it up! Will only select 2nd and 4th gear and stay in auto! Only possible to do about 25mph in 2nd gear and then it jumps to 4th with no power at all.
> 
> Needless to say - I was very gentle with it. Lets hope that theres just some debris stuck around the fork as most ofyou have suggested.
> 
> I will keep you all updated as soon as I know more.


any news?


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Just drove the car back from my office to my house as SVM are on the way to pick it up! Will only select 2nd and 4th gear and stay in auto! Only possible to do about 25mph in 2nd gear and then it jumps to 4th with no power at all.
> 
> Needless to say - I was very gentle with it. Lets hope that theres just some debris stuck around the fork as most ofyou have suggested.
> 
> I will keep you all updated as soon as I know more.


For the life of me I cannot understand why you would keep driving it with a damaged box, do you not realize if there is any debris of metal in the box you will do more damage, Doh

Bobby


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

What was the outcome in the end please?

Satan


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Not good!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Satan said:


> What was the outcome in the end please?
> 
> Satan


im sure the car was sold ?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

So what was it fella? Was it a fork and then damaged gear set?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry guys - I havent had a chance to put up a detailed explanation. Been stupidly busy with work!

Ok...

Car threw a wobbly on a Saturday. Spoke to SVM and Ben Linney as unlike the last problem I had - The error code just could not be reset!!! Tried reseting it with the ecutek cable numerous times but no joy.

Amar heard the upset in my tone of voice and sent their covered recovery truck out to collect my car the following day - Sunday!

Car went to SVM and investigations started.

I was told that the solenoid pack was dropped and that there was no obvious problem visible! BUT - the good news was that my shift fork was NOT broken or bent!

Whilst this was good news - I had that sick feeling that something else more serious was wrong!

So the advice was to pay for the box to be dropped and stripped to investigate further. I had no choice - so the box was dropped and stripped.

Further news was that a selector ring was found that was damaged hence why the shift fork was stuck!!! Amar got hold of a selector ring for me pretty sharpish as I was on a tight timescale as I had my first CATDT training booked in!!!

Selector ring changed, solenoid clips uprated and circlips the car was running again. 

I was itching to have the car back with me for the London Cannonball Tunnel Run! Again, I stressed Amar out and he juggled around his priorities to get the car back to me at pretty short notice! I was a happy bunny! Massive thank you to SVM for pushing boundaries to get the car done asap.

So, the car comes back and I look forward to the Tunnel Run and my CATDT training!

The car performed ok-ish on the tunnel run, but something was telling me NOT to push my car!!! The clutch felt like is was slipping and every now and then I would get a THUD from the car - like it misses a beat when you WOT whilst rolling! But it didn't do this all the time. It just behaved abnormally at times - and I was forever convincing myself that maybe it is me!!! - UNTIL the massive THUD/JERK revealed itself again!

I was in talks with a local guy for the last few months who was extremely keen on my car. I had always turned him down - but now my car was making me extremely nervous!!! I tried to call a few people to get an explanation for what I was experiencing but no REAL answer was found. It just a very difficult thing to describe. There was NO WAY I would be comfortable taking my car onto a track! I was upset! 

For sale went onto the forum and I called the local chap telling him my car is up for sale.

He made me an offer that I just couldnt refuse and we shook hands!

Miss my car terribly! But am now glad that I did get out of it because something just wasn't right.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

If he had sold it to me knowing it wasnt right, i wouldnt be too pleased. Enough said.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

majestic said:


> If he had sold it to me knowing it wasnt right, i wouldnt be too pleased. Enough said.


+1...I couldn't do that to anyone.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

G2GUV said:


> Sorry guys - I havent had a chance to put up a detailed explanation. Been stupidly busy with work!
> 
> Ok...
> 
> ...


so it would seem the issue was never resolved then ?


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

And of course you be a gentle man and a very honest guy, you sold someone a lemon then, your a great guy, arnt YOU!!!! it's people like you really foook me off!!!

Bobby


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I wonder if the new owner is on the forum and has seen this thread yet?


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

And then write about it so candidly. He obv feels he has done no wrong. That's bad form dude


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Gasman said:


> And then write about it so candidly. He obv feels he has done no wrong. That's bad form dude


+1 I couldn't do that either... Very bad form.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Have to agree completely. 

The right thing to do would be to take it back to SVM and get it sorted properly, under warranty and then sell it

Or

Perhaps trade it in?

Not shaft someone on here. 

JMHO of course. 

Satan


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

It does **** you off people like that, just think of a ordinary guy saving for his dream car, and this this tosser sells it to him, and things go wrong with it, I know what I would do I would give him a good beating!! 

Bobby


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree it is very poor form *IF* it was sold in the knowledge that it wasn't right and the new owner was not informed.

But he doesn't actually say if he told the new owner or not.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Some of you need to calm down, getting worked up over what appears to be nothing.

I'm pretty sure Rocky would not have been so open and honest about his experience, if he had fobbed someone off and not told them of the issue... 

Chill out!


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

bobbie said:


> It does **** you off people like that, just think of a ordinary guy saving for his dream car, and this this tosser sells it to him, and things go wrong with it, I know what I would do I would give him a good beating!!
> 
> Bobby


LMFAO!!!!

Bobby - you truely give me the shakers!!! I think its pathetic you playing the hardman - "giving him a beating!" As much as that has made me chuckle - I won't stoop down to your level and respond with such a chavy response. But each to their own - you carry on trying to drill fear into forum members that Bobby is NOT one to be messed with! Lol.

FFS!!!! I love this forum - and at times like this I just wonder wtf I'm doing posting on here!

Lets get a few things straight!!!

The ONLY place my car was advertised for sale was this forum! If anyone can go back to the advert - IT CLEARLY STATES that my car had gearbox issues!!! I said that the car was getting the issues resolved at SVM!!!

The guy who purchased my car was directed straight to the forum advert!!!

The guy is a local chap to me - I'm hardly going to 'rip someone off from my neighbourhood' and run the risk of him coming back to give me a beating just like Bobby would.

SVM stated they could get my car back up and running again just after dropping the solenoid pack and some minor works - but I stated that the car was making me nervous as this is the second time something similiar had happend and I was seriously considering selling the car BUT would like it sorted PROPERLY so the problem does not come back. Hence I paid a fair bit more for the box to be dropped and stripped!

ALL my problems with my car have ALWAYS been on the forum - NOTHING hidden!

The new owner was told about EVERYTHING INCLUDING the fact that I was not totally happy with the cars performance. He drove the car and was thrilled.

I spoke to Amar at SVM and told him about the issue and that the car will probably need to go back if the new keeper had the same issue.

I run my own business and earn a good living! I have no need to 'rip ANYONE off' Local or National for the sake of a few grand!!!

I added to this thread - MY ORIGINAL gearbox problem thread as someone posted wanting an update! I thought I would share my opinions and experience so other forum members may learn/benefit from what I had gone through??? But instead The Judge and jury has come out to pass judgement on me! 

Maybe someone should have just responded asking me the question:

"Hey Rocky - did you tell the new owner about your issues?"

Then waited for me to say:

"NO WAY! Why would I do that??? I just thought i'd f^*k someone over to make a quick buck"

before shooting me down???

But I suppose that would have been common sense and logical! And Bobby couldn't have made himself look so hard in front of everyone!

:GrowUp:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I wonder if the new owner is on the forum and has seen this thread yet?


The guy I sold it to is not a forum member but a regular visitor on here as he is a car trader and has sold many GTR's before!

YES he has seen this thread before - and no doubt he will see it tomorrow or so for the latest updates


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Satan said:


> Have to agree completely.
> 
> The right thing to do would be to take it back to SVM and get it sorted properly, under warranty and then sell it
> 
> ...



Totally appreciate your opinion Satan and I 100% agree!

I was a bit cut up and upset. Had lost heart and faith and thought I would sell the car to someone who KNOWS the car and the issue!

But just to re-itterate - there WAS/IS no obvious problem with the car! The misse beat/THUD from the car could have just been a mapping issue BUT the chap I sold it to was told the full scenario for the worst case. Ben Linney's and SVM's details were passed onto him and he was happy. Infact over-whelmed with my honesty NOT to mention the deal he got!!!!


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for clearing things up a bit and also for sharing your experience with the gearbox. At the end of the day we can only go by the info you have provided us with and it is easy to jump to conclusions. Just to clarify, here is the info you have provided...

5th April....car develops fault again
6th April...SVM pick your car up
9th April....car is put for sale on forum whilst still at SVM. Link to add..
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/254505-2009-09-stage-4-25-gtr-svm-650r-must-see.html
10th April...car is sold

You said in a post on this thread that you took the car to the tunnel run before deciding to put it up for sale. I'm sure there is a genuine mistake somewhere but like I said when things don't quite add up its easy to jump to conclusions


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I have contemplated selling my car on a few ocassions before - ithink one of my previous threads was all about it. Feel free to check my history.

I decided to put my car up for sale whilst at SVM as i mentioned about as i discussed this with Amar at SVM??? It was an emotional decision - not thought through very well! This is why I agreed to have the box dropped, stripped, inspected and corrected. Only when I got it back, i felt paranoid and every glitch in the car reinforced my decision to sell. I knew I had a chap overly interested so a deal was done??? I just cannot see how that can be judged as wrong????

I have no issues with people jumping to conclusions - its common on this forum. But for some uneducated fool to jump to his own conclusion, suggest I should be given a beating and calling me a tosser WITHOUT the facts has f^*ked me off a touch!!! Like I said earlier, I refuse to stoop down to his level, but I welcome him to PM for my contact details and would be happy to have a chat.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Used Nissan Gt-r Coupe 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto in City Of Westminster, London | Mayfair Prestige

Like it how your car has now gained an extra 50bhp from these cowboys***8230;.These are the people who will end up ripping people off now an honest guy like Rocky!! Sad to see your car go but know you will be back


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I once was sold a car that had gear box issues, that is why I am so passionate about this issue, it cost me a lot of money to rectify, I did call you a tosser but retract this now knowing that what you have stated you did the right thing by telling the new owner about the issues with the car, no doubt in the future the person who bought it will be on hear.

Bobby


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> The guy I sold it to is not a forum member but a regular visitor on here as he is a car trader and has sold many GTR's before!
> 
> YES he has seen this thread before - and no doubt he will see it tomorrow or so for the latest updates


To be fair to the lynch mob though, if you had made your earlier post a bit clearer, instead of it implying it was sold with an undisclosed issue, it may not have provoked such heated reactions.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> I decided to put my car up for sale whilst at SVM as i mentioned about as i discussed this with Amar at SVM??? It was an emotional decision - not thought through very well! This is why I agreed to have the box dropped, stripped, inspected and corrected. Only when I got it back, i felt paranoid and every glitch in the car reinforced my decision to sell. I knew I had a chap overly interested so a deal was done??? I just cannot see how that can be judged as wrong????


But according to your sale ad, the car appears to have been sold BEFORE you got it back. Unless the tunnel run was on the 9th April & you picked the car up on the same day as writing the advert. It's just that bit that doesn't make sense


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

FML - the investigation continues!

Bottom Line - the car was sold with nothing hidden! If you still find it difficult to accept, i may try to find the time to send you a real time transcript of events - hopefully time and date stamped. 

I just called the guy I sold the car to and told him about this spiralling thread. I asked him to see if he can register on this forum and possibly make a comment. He just laughed and said he doesnt bother as all forums are the same???? Lost me with that one!!!

Anyhow - as stated earlier, he is a trader and sells high end cars. Aparantly the car was 'traded' on so he no longer has it!

A further point that he just reminded me - I called Amar at SVM INFRONT of him after he drove the car to question why there was a slight hesitation blip EVEN THOUGH it wasnt experienced on the test drive.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> Used Nissan Gt-r Coupe 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto in City Of Westminster, London | Mayfair Prestige
> 
> Like it how your car has now gained an extra 50bhp from these cowboys***8230;.These are the people who will end up ripping people off now an honest guy like Rocky!! Sad to see your car go but know you will be back




Just saw the advert!

I DID NOT sell my car to these guys!!!!

I have NO IDEA who they are!!!

My car was NEVER an SVM700R in my possession!

700hp was never suggested in my advert!

WHAT THE HELL HAPPEND TO THE ECUTEK PHASE4 RACEROM THAT I JUST SPENT OVER A GRAND ON JUST BEFORE SELLING????

Car is advertised with Cobb now????

Maybe these new boys have been to SVM for a few more mods??? If they have not - tben Im afraid the car is being misdescribed. But until that is clarified - I won't start shooting them down! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Reading the advert - the car has changed a fair bit from my ownership. Cosmetically and mechanically.

All the matte black detailing on fuel cap, rear lights and bumper, the ductail bootlid, DRL's have all been added by the new keepers!

The injectors seem ti have been uograded to the Asnu 1100's from the Asnu 1050's, also the exhaust to a titan 102 from my titan 90mm, and it would seem its back on cobb for some reason. So maybe the turbos have now been upgraded and the car is now a 700R??? 

I would suggest whoever is interested should call SVM or whoever has done further works to confirm upgrades. 

Mayfair seem like a big firm so dont think they would just 'fabricate' the spec? But who knows***8230;


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Totally appreciate your opinion Satan and I 100% agree!
> 
> I was a bit cut up and upset. Had lost heart and faith and thought I would sell the car to someone who KNOWS the car and the issue!
> 
> But just to re-itterate - there WAS/IS no obvious problem with the car! The misse beat/THUD from the car could have just been a mapping issue BUT the chap I sold it to was told the full scenario for the worst case. Ben Linney's and SVM's details were passed onto him and he was happy. Infact over-whelmed with my honesty NOT to mention the deal he got!!!!


My apologies for my assumption. You are correct, I should have asked the question first. 

Fair play to you, you did the right thing and I wholly respect you for that. 

I take back all I said. 

Yours, with eggy face 

Satan


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> FML - the investigation continues!
> 
> Bottom Line - the car was sold with nothing hidden! If you still find it difficult to accept, i may try to find the time to send you a real time transcript of events - hopefully time and date stamped.
> 
> ...


Tbf all I have done is reference your own posts on here which ARE time stamped. Anyway you have been open about your experience with the car so at least any future owner has some useful info


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mayfair prestige are jokers ... They had a 650 car selling it as an 850, when I questioned the engine mods and turbos they said it was done in Switzerland but was being sold as a 650 car as they would remove all the bits and return it to a 650 car before selling... Wtf?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> Mayfair prestige are jokers ... They had a 650 car selling it as an 850, when I questioned the engine mods and turbos they said it was done in Switzerland but was being sold as a 650 car as they would remove all the bits and return it to a 650 car before selling... Wtf?


Lol! Are you being Serious Matt???

I just cannot believe how I got shot down for being ONE of a VERY FEW forum members who HAS NOT covered up and hidden anything???


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah there employee jack is full of sh1t ... They make up power figures to impress customers in London 

Wouldn't worry about it mate, you have been completely honest even though you don't need to justify anything on here. You made a deal and it's between you and him no one else... If you'd sold to someone on here and covered up issues and a major fault happened then id understand some of the comments however that's not the case.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Cheers Matt,

So Jack is the man to go and see if you want to 'UP' your power hey??? Lol!

I'm back in a MY11 next week


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Guys i need your expert advice pleeeease, i have an issue , my 2009 r35, it wont move after its set in gear in D or A, im not getting any errors msgs at all either, car wont move forward, and occationally it does get stuck in P aswell. What could be the issue. 
Kindest regards


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

No drive and no dashboard errors usually means a broken clutch basket. Usually basket B which is for odd gears.

Place trans switch in R mode and select gear 2 using the paddles. If the car moves it's deffo clutch basket B broken.


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Thank mate appreciate the advice....if it that problem is it an expensive repair and i defo dnt need a new gearbox and what causes this fault.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If it is a broken clutch basket it means the output ring that attaches the basket to the drive shaft has sheared off. Simply put it means the odd gears when engaged through clutch B can't turn the driveshaft and thus the wheels.

You have two options.

Replace with a second hand stock basket.

Replace with an upgraded unit.

Neither part is that expensive but labour charges will be a bit high as it means removal and disassembly of the transmission.

This hypothetical of course as you haven't read the ECU error codes (DTC) which will give more detailed info. Use a Cobb AP, Ecutek cable or OBD reader.


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Aaaah ok, thank you so much for your advice. Are you a mechanic ?


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Do you have a contact number i can msg u on....its alot easier lolll. If thats ok.? If not no worries....i will get the codes as soon as.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ziggy9128 said:


> Aaaah ok, thank you so much for your advice. Are you a mechanic ?


Good grief no!

Just had my 09 since new and been round the block a fair few times with the R35. I've also had most of the issues you can have with the GR6 including a broken clutch basket.

And I'm an R35 geek....


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ziggy9128 said:


> Do you have a contact number i can msg u on....its alot easier lolll. If thats ok.? If not no worries....i will get the codes as soon as.


Not that possible this week as I'm on holiday in the Alps...


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Hahahah niice ?


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Listen mate thanks for all you kind advice and help...really appreciate it bud, hope you have a good holiday. Will be in touch for your gold dust advice loll.take care,


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

By the way .....labour would be roughly between how much ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ziggy9128 said:


> Hahahah niice ?


No, he said the Alps, kind of north west from nice.


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Lolll


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ziggy9128 said:


> By the way .....labour would be roughly between how much ?


Ziggy,

roughly where are you in the country?

The absolute best people in the UK for gearbox repair are Litchfield.

I'm going to guess about £1500 in labour but could be wrong as touch wood, I haven't had a gearbox failure yet.

Depending on where you are you could consider AC Speedtech who also have a great rep for gearbox work.


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Ok cool, thats very helpful mate.....appreciate the reply bud ?


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Im in west yorshire leeds


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, so confirm what Andy has said and then start ringing around.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

ziggy9128 said:


> Im in west yorshire leeds


Contact ACSpeedtech for GTR gearbox work, they are based not far from you, workshop is between Warrington and Manchester. Prices on gearbox repairs are very good and they are experts on the GTR box.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Contact ACSpeedtech for GTR gearbox work, they are based not far from you, workshop is between Warrington and Manchester. Prices on gearbox repairs are very good and they are experts on the GTR box.


+1 to that , they fixed mine and its still running dandy 2 years later! R35 GTR gearbox experts they are, check it below.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/344713-g...issues-3-clutches-acspeedtechs-cure-pics.html


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Cool, thats brilliant, thanks for that. Much appreciated


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

This is abit off topic but is it possible to install satnav on the non satnav blackeditions screens ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ziggy9128 said:


> This is abit off topic but is it possible to install satnav on the non satnav blackeditions screens ?


yup

check it - 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/499977-2...kage-non-nav-jap-import-cars.html#post5201841


----------



## ziggy9128 (May 25, 2015)

Topman , your a legend ?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Chronos said:


> +1 to that , they fixed mine and its still running dandy 2 years later! R35 GTR gearbox experts they are, check it below.
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/344713-g...issues-3-clutches-acspeedtechs-cure-pics.html


Thats who is building mine when the time comes, first engine and clutch packs next week:squintdan


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Chronos said:


> yup
> 
> check it -
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/499977-2...kage-non-nav-jap-import-cars.html#post5201841


This is a very worthwhile upgrade IMHO and Andy is a top chap on the installation front, he did mine last year and it looks totally OEM.

David


----------

